# Dell 610 and audio card

## dgavenda

Having problems with audio card on Dell610 laptop.  Here's the lspci:

root # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corp.: Unknown device 2590 (rev 03)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corp.: Unknown device 2592 (rev 03)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corp.: Unknown device 2792 (rev 03)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp.: Unknown device 2660 (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corp.: Unknown device 2658 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corp.: Unknown device 2659 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corp.: Unknown device 265a (rev 03)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corp.: Unknown device 265b (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corp.: Unknown device 265c (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82801BAM/CAM PCI Bridge (rev d3)

00:1e.2 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp.: Unknown device 266e (rev 03)

00:1e.3 Modem: Intel Corp.: Unknown device 266d (rev 03)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corp.: Unknown device 2641 (rev 03)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corp.: Unknown device 2653 (rev 03)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corp.: Unknown device 266a (rev 03)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation: Unknown device 1677 (rev 01)

03:01.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments: Unknown device 8036

03:01.5 Communication controller: Texas Instruments: Unknown device 8038

03:03.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation: Unknown device 4318 (rev 02)

and alsamixer yields:

 root # alsamixer

alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device

Any tips to get this working?  Using kernel 2.6.11.8.

Thanks,

----------

## beatryder

I have the same laptop.

Use the i8x0-snd module

in your kernel config:

Drivers->Sound->Alsa->PCI Devices

<*> Intel/SiS/nVidia/AMD/ALi AC97 Controller (say Y)

Also make sure that you emerge alsa-utils

{edit} removed mention about upgrading kernel, miss read post

----------

## KaZeR

dgavenda, from your post most of your hardware isn't configured / isn't working, if you need help please post back.

Good luck  :Smile: 

----------

## dgavenda

Got the audio working by loading the module snd_intel8x0.  

Still doesn't recognize it though.  

root # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corp.: Unknown device 2590 (rev 03)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corp.: Unknown device 2592 (rev 03)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corp.: Unknown device 2792 (rev 03)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp.: Unknown device 2660 (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corp.: Unknown device 2658 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corp.: Unknown device 2659 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corp.: Unknown device 265a (rev 03)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corp.: Unknown device 265b (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corp.: Unknown device 265c (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82801BAM/CAM PCI Bridge (rev d3)

00:1e.2 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp.: Unknown device 266e (rev 03)

00:1e.3 Modem: Intel Corp.: Unknown device 266d (rev 03)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corp.: Unknown device 2641 (rev 03)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corp.: Unknown device 2653 (rev 03)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corp.: Unknown device 266a (rev 03)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation: Unknown device 1677 (rev 01)

03:01.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments: Unknown device 8036

03:01.5 Communication controller: Texas Instruments: Unknown device 8038

03:03.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation: Unknown device 4318 (rev 02)

04:00.0 SCSI storage controller: Adaptec AIC-1480 / APA-1480 (rev 03)

Is there a way I can correct this?  Or since audio is working...just leave it?  

Also, any ideas on how to get the wireless NIC working?

----------

## beatryder

Ndis wrappers, the only way

----------

## NeddySeagoon

dgavenda,

The data in your post comes from a lookup table in the lspci program/

Try a later version of pciutils

The ID of 266e idntifies the chip as the Intel ICH6, which is supposed to need the hda (High Definintion Audio) driver.

Last time I looked, it was not in the kernel.

----------

## dgavenda

I already have the audio working w/o problems.

beatryder, 

Did you get the wireless NIC working?  If so, how?

Thanks guys,

Dan

----------

